# Bunnies Were out!



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Got out this afternoon for a short run with my son. We jumped four , shots on three and my son tagged two. 

I never pulled the trigger. My son Ryan age 14 proved his shot gunning skills are rapidly improving. 

We mostly likely would have seen more but my LM took a couple of spills on ice in the fields and I was afraid of injuries so called it quits.

Nice day to get out!


----------

